
VSCode tools for JavaScript developers in 2019 - galfarragem
https://dev.to/jsmanifest/26-miraculous-vs-code-tools-for-javascript-developers-in-2019-50gg
======
rootVIII
funny... I literally just downloaded that for Ubuntu today and made my first
Go app... I'm actually considering using it for C and Python as well. I
typically use Netbeans for C and Pycharm for Python, but both have a ton of
features that I don't use, sometimes slowing me down. I like the sleek feel of
VS Code and it has been running flawlessly on Linux. Also a big fan of the
Abyss theme.

